# Yehaw! Another job



## Denise1952 (Jul 15, 2014)

and make a few more sheckles Tuesday-Friday for same peeps!  They are taking Buckley the dog, so all they want this time is watering the plants/yard and feeding kittie kat  Little by little

Perfect timing as my staples come out Monday, yeeeeehaw!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2014)

That's awesome, looks like things are looking up a bit for you!  :love_heart::sunglass: Hope the staples come out with ease, and no further problems!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 15, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> That's awesome, looks like things are looking up a bit for you!  :love_heart::sunglass: Hope the staples come out with ease, and no further problems!



I did some things today with no problems so I am sure I'll get a "clean bill of health" on Monday  ty SB!!


----------



## MrJim (Jul 15, 2014)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 15, 2014)

MrJim said:


> Congrats!!!



Thank you MrJim, the more I can do this house/pet/plant-sitting, the more referrals I hope!!  As I was telling SB, I love doing this sort of job, and it would be a nice supplement to my SS


----------



## MrJim (Jul 15, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Thank you MrJim, the more I can do this house/pet/plant-sitting, the more referrals I hope!!  As I was telling SB, I love doing this sort of job, and it would be a nice supplement to my SS



Nice work if you can get it!!!

I actually looked into it once.


----------



## Sid (Jul 15, 2014)

Glad to see things seem to be looking better for you.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes, Sid, you are wise  I look at it that way too, "things seem" to be looking better, that way I don't get too excited about it  There's gonna be good times, and there's gonna be bad, just the way it is  Seems you can't have one without the udder lol!! denise


----------



## kcvet (Jul 15, 2014)

good you you Lady


----------



## Misty (Jul 15, 2014)

So Happy for you, Denise, and you will be doing what you enjoy doing.  Anyone you work for is Blessed to have you, with your work ethic and very pleasant and likeable personality.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 15, 2014)

ty Misty, I feel good about things right now, I appreciate you all so much, that's why I post, I know there's people here that care hugs, and see you tomorrow, Denise


----------

